# Editing posts



## amber (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont like having to type a reason for editing my posts, can we change that please Andy?


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 23, 2005)

Amber I just don't give a reason and it still lets me edit!


2


----------



## amber (Mar 23, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Amber I just don't give a reason and it still lets me edit!
> 
> 
> 2


 
Thanks lindatoo


----------



## wasabi (Mar 23, 2005)

Amber, You don't have to give a reason.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 23, 2005)

You are most welcome!


2


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2005)

If a moderator makes a change to a post or deletes a post we will state a reason for our records - but you don't have to on your own post.


----------

